# Crankhouse Coffee



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Not seen much of Crankhouse mentioned on these forums. An excellent Devonshire roaster; I believe it's a one-man band.

Yet to have a bad coffee from there. Good prices, good customer service, and swift dispatch. Generally a winner.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a regular Crankhouse consumer, and can only say great things - excellent coffee, and a lovely guy too


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll vouch for that


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Crankhouse just tweeted that 250g orders will be topped up to 350g today only.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BN8xsEKhFJU/


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Just gave them a go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

Just had their Cerro Alto beans delicious


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've been out to the roastery today to pick up some of the Quindo decaf. Had a couple of cups using the aeropress when I got back - delicious.










The owner Dave is a top bloke and passionate about the quality of his product and what he's doing. That ethos extends to the shops and cafes that stock or use his coffee.

He was saying that he has a stand at the London Coffee Festival so if you're going look out for him.

Tim


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

These 2 new season Ethiopians from Crankhouse arrived this morning, both 90+ and sourced from Falcon Specialty. Getting loads of blueberries from the Guji Highland so the tasting notes are spot on, reminds me of either Moata or Rocko Mountain.

Have to say I like Crankhouse's openness about importer in their descriptions. Got to be a good move from the roaster's point of view too when you can look up the cup score with suppliers like Falcon and find it's over ninety!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like another roaster I need to add to my list. But I really need to make some room before I order anymore beans.

Off to have a look (only a look) @ Crankhouse Coffee ☕


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Going to be trying these beans, which sound very exciting:

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/wahana-estate-natural

I've never had Indonesian beans before.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Going to be trying these beans, which sound very exciting:
> 
> https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/wahana-estate-natural
> 
> I've never had Indonesian beans before.


I enjoyed those. I found them quite unusual. If I'd tasted my first brew of those blind I'd have thought it was chamomile tea


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

salty said:


> The owner Dave is a top bloke and passionate about the quality of his product and what he's doing. That ethos extends to the shops and cafes that stock or use his coffee.
> 
> He was saying that he has a stand at the London Coffee Festival so if you're going look out for him.
> 
> Tim


Yeah I agree. I had a really nice email exchange with him. His enthusiasm really shone through.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Going to be trying these beans, which sound very exciting:
> 
> https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/wahana-estate-natural
> 
> I've never had Indonesian beans before.


I've got some in my freezer, unusual tasting notes I'm looking forward to giving them a try.

Also been recommended some beans from the same estate by someone on this forum:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/sumatra-wahana-500g.html

Will be giving them a go too. So many fantastic roasters to try, almost makes you rush through your current stock!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Yeah I agree. I had a really nice email exchange with him. His enthusiasm really shone through.


Ditto,

I e-mailed him asking about free delivery for bulk purchases, next day it had been applied to the website.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Elcee said:


> I enjoyed those. I found them quite unusual. If I'd tasted my first brew of those blind I'd have thought it was chamomile tea


I don't mind unusual!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

If ever you find yourself in Exeter on a Thursday between 8am and 2pm Crankhouse has a stall at the farmers market (corner of Fore St/South St) selling coffee, some brewing equipment and delicious espresso based drinks hand crafted by the man himself.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Rom said:


> Looks like another roaster I need to add to my list. But I really need to make some room before I order anymore beans.
> 
> Off to have a look (only a look) @ Crankhouse Coffee ☕


Ditto. Too much coffee beans at moment, countertop is full.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just opened a bag of Guji Highland

Got the initial grind way wrong at 18>30 in 62 seconds so just a taste as espresso then a coffee spoon of sugar, you know the type with the bean on the end? similar, added milk for a 6oz cup.

I have mentioned before that I struggle with flavour notes due to my smoking but these .... WOW!!!

Never had anything so pronounced as these especially as it cools. Taste card talks about syrupy sweet and purple wine gums.

Really looking forward to more tomorrow ....maybe even without sugar which for me would be a great thing

Great lingering after taste.... still berries


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Where did I go wrong? I had 500g of Guji Highland which by rights should've been right up my street, I tried everything to get some sweetness out of them as espresso but just couldn't seem to find a ratio/grind that gave me what I was expecting. I would have brewed them if I wasn't still waiting for my hand grinder to arrive.

I'm still in the process of dialling in the Wahana, seems to be a bit easier but still, any tips gratefully received if anyone has nailed out as espresso yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you go 1:4


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@hotmetal Very interesting you should say that; I found Guji Highland to be beyond my skill/patience as espresso, but it was great as a cafetiere.

@Mrboots2u I have no reason to think you're not being serious, but are you? It's just I don't think I've seen that ratio mentioned elsewhere before. Have you discovered some magic at that ratio?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I came here to ask how people had got on with Duromina? As a French press I've found it to be too floral for my liking, and I've gone back to trying it as espresso after abandoning it some weeks ago (different roast).

Probably my best shot so far has been 18g > 28g in 53 secs on 3 on my Sage grinder. That's about as fine as I've ever gone for an espresso. Managed to get peach, but almond and bergamot lost to me.

Have tried 18g>36g and got nothing special on 4. On 5 it was actually really unpleasant, and I couldn't quite put my finger on what it tasted of.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't try 1:4, figured that would be way over even by my standards and I like a lungo. Often go 18:45 or 50 but not tried 72. I've got about 2 shots of Wahana in the throat, will give it a go!

Ok. 17.5>70 @37" for the Wahana. Interesting. Obviously it's less intense at that ratio, still some acidity and actually more sweetness than I'd have predicted. Might go a little shorter on the next one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

filthynines said:


> @hotmetal Very interesting you should say that; I found Guji Highland to be beyond my skill/patience as espresso, but it was great as a cafetiere.
> 
> @Mrboots2u I have no reason to think you're not being serious, but are you? It's just I don't think I've seen that ratio mentioned elsewhere before. Have you discovered some magic at that ratio?


There is no magic ratio. There is tasty wherever you can find it. If, say, half your shots are low in preference, maybe consider putting more water though the puck & see if things improve?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks MJWB - in this context I meant more for the particular beans in question since I've had trouble with both Guji Highland and Duromina. I'd gone through some experimentation with both, but always happy to find a shortcut through somebody else's graft!

Will give it a go putting more water through.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anybody here tried the sitio capoeira? Tasting notes are pineapple and coconut apparently, sounds quite interesting! Curious to try it myself.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

khampal said:


> Has anybody here tried the sitio capoeira? Tasting notes are pineapple and coconut apparently, sounds quite interesting! Curious to try it myself.


Yup. I posted about it this morning here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2271-What-s-in-your-cup-this-morning&p=518310#post518310

To me it is a natural on the funky side. I am really enjoying it. I've never had a coffee like it.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The Sitio Capoeira as an espresso has benefitted from a nice long rest - possibly of upwards of a month for me [can't remember the date on the bag].

Just taken delivery of the new CH8 blend, so looking forward to that!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Crankhouse running a 15% discount. AGAIN. "Cortado" at checkout is the ticket.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Crankhouse running a 15% discount. AGAIN. "Cortado" at checkout is the ticket.


Damn, if only I had ordered a bit later...









Still, I bet this sitio capoeira will be worth every penny from what I hear.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

That Brazilian is amazingly good.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Crankhouse Guji Shakiso or Gatuyaini for Aeropress? Anybody tried both?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I couldn't get anything much out of the quindo decaf in espresso or aeropress - just found it weak feeble.

I tried it from 1:1.5 to 1:3 and found little difference.

Even a find grind for aeropress I couldn't get much.

Any tips from regulars drinkers of the quindo?


----------



## Fyoosh (Oct 30, 2017)

Just ordered myself a 3 month subscription from Crankhouse. I've tried a couple of coffees from them already and they've both been excellent, so looking forward to trying some more.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Crankhouse are the real deal...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^ +1 Dave was exceptionally helpful with a recent order, going way beyond the call of duty. Beans still resting at the mo but I'm sure they will live up to expectation. If you happen to read this Dave, again many thanks for sorting the RC it sounds lush.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have 6 month sub, got sent two the same then he sent another great coffee only use his coffe for V60, just did not could not get Fazenda right just didn't like it. only one I haven't liked.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Still loving Crankhouse. Reko Koba today from 6-month sub. Absolutely phenomenal on grind setting 3 on Sage Grinder Pro, 18g>25g. Really floral, perfectly balanced. Loved it!


----------

